# Question concerning expenses



## KeriTs (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello guys, I am new here. I just started doing research on starting up an online t-shirt business. I was wondering if anyone can provide me with a list of expenses that I may need. 

These are the expenses I have done so far: 



Cost of Shirts (wholesaler)


Cost of Ink


Cost of Transfer Paper


Cost of Shipping


Cost of Marketing (flyers, advertisements)

Is there anything else I need to add to this list?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

A much bigger piece of paper So are you doing all your own printing, and going to have your own website?


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

In doing your research, if you haven't already gotten a copy of How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit and read it from cover to cover, I'd make that the next step. It has a chapter devoted to the business of screen printing and another on setting up a screen printing shop. Even if you decide to stay strictly with transfers and other heat press options, I think you'll find this resource well worth the investment. You can get it from t-biznetwork.com.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

As a start, check out an IRS Schedule C which is what you'll have to complete at tax time if you're a sole proprietorship. 

For a complete list of expenses, check out your accounting software expense classifications. You'll probably end up with a couple of dozen line items.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Online tshirt business, are you referring to printing shirts or selling designed tshirts?

Also, check out Squarespace for your website.


----------



## KeriTs (Aug 2, 2015)

Printavo said:


> Online tshirt business, are you referring to printing shirts or selling designed tshirts?
> 
> Also, check out Squarespace for your website.


I am referring to selling my own designed tshirts.


----------



## KeriTs (Aug 2, 2015)

Printor said:


> A much bigger piece of paper So are you doing all your own printing, and going to have your own website?


Yes I am planning on doing my own designs and printing. I am not sure about my own website. Possibly use an website like ebay to sell through.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Bigcartel I remember being very simple for that


----------



## KeriTs (Aug 2, 2015)

splathead said:


> As a start, check out an IRS Schedule C which is what you'll have to complete at tax time if you're a sole proprietorship.
> 
> For a complete list of expenses, check out your accounting software expense classifications. You'll probably end up with a couple of dozen line items.


Hey splathead is it possible that I can skip the tax stuff for now while testing out the waters of the business...Or is it that I cannot open an online business w/o having that in order?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

KeriTs said:


> Hey splathead is it possible that I can skip the tax stuff for now while testing out the waters of the business...Or is it that I cannot open an online business w/o having that in order?


You're going to have to pay taxes eventually on any income you make. It doesn't have to be now. Depending on how much you make you really don't have to worry about it until the end of the year.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Besides the cost of the garments and decorating supplies you will have some is not all of theses.

Rent
Phone
Office Expenses
Business related travel
taxes
Utilities
Marketing
Web Expenses
Insurance
Salary
Money set aside for equipment repair
Money set aside for new or replacement equipment
Business related Auto expenses
Bank fees
Business related food expenses
Professional fees
Interest fees
License fees

Even if you are working from home and think you do not have any overhead, think again.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's a big HIGH 5 to PRESTON! 

Your post to KeriTs is spot on and provides important information most of those just starting out completely miss.

Nice post.

Screen Medics


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Screen Medics said:


> Here's a big HIGH 5 to PRESTON!
> 
> Your post to KeriTs is spot on and provides important information most of those just starting out completely miss.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Printer
Inks
Heat Press
Design Software


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

My first year in business selling my own designs I was a sole proprietor. 

By the second year in business and it became a career, I became an S-Corp. With a great accountant.


----------



## KeriTs (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry guys, Been busy with school, kind of struggling in Corporate Finance at the moment but excelling in Java and Database management lol. 

Okay, So I have to account for overhead I see. I can cut the cost of office space seeing I will be working from my moms place (doesn't require any payment...yet). I was looking into the Web expense like my own domain and stuff through wix and other sites. I would like to sell from Esty for a starter up. Is that a good idea or no? Understable on the phone and insurances and etc. Thanks for your input.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

KeriTs said:


> Sorry guys, Been busy with school, kind of struggling in Corporate Finance at the moment but excelling in Java and Database management lol.
> 
> Okay, So I have to account for overhead I see. I can cut the cost of office space seeing I will be working from my moms place (doesn't require any payment...yet). I was looking into the Web expense like my own domain and stuff through wix and other sites. I would like to sell from Esty for a starter up. Is that a good idea or no? Understable on the phone and insurances and etc. Thanks for your input.


Looks good for starting


----------

